# A recent wedding.. (10 photos)



## visualpoetry (Aug 14, 2008)

Here are a few of my favorite shots from a wedding I shot this past Saturday. What do you think? 

1.






2.





3.





4.




I know.. her expression isn't the best but his kills me! Love it. It's their 'oh my god, we're really married!' expression.

5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.






Thanks in advance! Sorry about the image size.. they're pretty large.


----------



## holga girl (Aug 14, 2008)

I especially like 1,2,6,9, & 10. In five, with the selective focus, i would have thought that you would focus on the can rather than the suit. similar issue in 7 where my eye wants to focus on the large cake in the background.

10 is spot on. i love it.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Aug 14, 2008)

Fantastic job capturing the moment. The first shot is so cool. 

second one is hot, sexy hot.


----------



## visualpoetry (Aug 14, 2008)

Your right about #5 - it's focused on the sleve rather than the can as I intended. Oops. I was going for the illusion with the large cake in the background and the piece in the front. 

Thank you everyone! All comments appreciated.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 15, 2008)

Very nice collection of images. Very well done (although I'm not fond of the half-eaten cake). It's nice to see wedding imagery that goes a little outside the box.


----------



## visualpoetry (Aug 15, 2008)

The piece of cake was what the two of them cut then fed eachother. I always try to photograph it at each wedding.. the cutting, the feeding then the aftermath.


----------



## butterflygirl (Aug 15, 2008)

I especially like 2 and 10 - I'm a sucker for ring shots - love those details!


----------



## jemmy (Aug 15, 2008)

#1 is a KILLER   excellent capture and one that they will love i'm sure of it!
i also like #2 but think a reflector would have helped to throw some of that gorgeous backlighting onto the couple? and maybe it would also have helped to brighten up the eyes in #9...
great work though... makes me miss weddings 
jem x


----------



## manaheim (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm going to be a little unpopular on this, I think, but keep in mind I'm more of a "traditional kinda guy", so it's possible that your style just doesn't work for me.

Here's my take...

1. My instant reaction was "Did she take a picture at the strip club the night before the wedding?  Or is that the wedding?"  It just seemed a little crass to me.  If that's what the wedding was like and what the guests and bride/groom were like, then I think you did them a service in capturing the feel, but I would be concerned to see this show up in my wedding album.

2. I actually like this, though his mouth looked kinda funny... almost like he was mouthing her more than kissing her.  My guess is he was saying something to her when you took the shot?

3. This one was fine, though I don't think the pose was flattering for the bride.  Her midsection is a bit forward towards the camera and it doesn't make her look all that great.  Neat idea in general though, and nice exposure.

4. Cute, but a little strange... again, probably just my boring traditionalism.

5. As mentioned, you missed the focus a bit... but the beer cans seem really crass to me.  When I think of weddings I think of elegance and beauty... not aluminum Coors cans.  That same shot with a couple of champagne or whiskey glasses (and a bit of better focus) would have been killer.  The colors would have been great.  I think you were also way too aggressive with the depth of field on this one- being less so would have saved the focus problem.

6. This is a nice idea, but the extreme shallow depth of field kills it IMO.  The out of focus elements are really distracting and it feels like we should be able to see them.  Seems you like this effect, as it shows up in a number of shots, but I would ease off on it a bit, personally.  BTW, a different angle on this might have been interesting... see more of the front of the flowers and angle the tree/stump/whatever a bit?  Just an idea.

7. As someone else mentioned (I think) shallow DOF killed this one.  It actually took me a minute to realize that weird form in the background was actually the cake that the slice came from.  I think the focus might also have been slightly off... did it catch the front of the plate instead of the cake?  More of an interesting angle with this composition might have been interesting, too... perhaps the slice to the left a bit and the cake more to the right.

8. Interesting idea, but light right into the face of the camera has a harsh effect that rarely seems to work quite right.  I'm sure this is one of those images... some will love it, some will not.

9.  Nice moment, nice capture, great B&W... but beer cans again.  Ugh.

10. Fine enough idea but the top 2/3 of the frame are really distracting... and what the heck is that green loopy thing?  A different angle may have worked better here... perhaps keeping the rings in the lower part of the frame but filling more of the frame with flowers.

Sorry... just trying to be honest in the hopes that it might be useful.


----------



## visualpoetry (Aug 16, 2008)

Again, I appreciate all comments!

I focus on a photojournalistic approach - to capture moments as they happen. Far from what I call traditional wedding photography. Its my style and I'd like to think thats the reason people book me. This was a very rowdy couple and they specifically asked for 'fun' shots - so, alongside the portraits, that's what I'm giving them. haha- and the strip club looking shot (1) was in the party bus after the ceremony. 

I admit - I am definitly fond of the shallow depth of field. In number 5 i made the mistake by letting my camera focus on the sleeve, rather than the can as intended. I still liked the shot, though.

#8 I blew out intentionally. I added a gold fade to the photograph as well as a render flair.

We all have different styles and a wedding to me can be beautiful and elegant - but if it's not an elegant couple I'm photographing than I am going to capture who they are... not who I think they should be.

I appreciate everything guys! Thanks.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 16, 2008)

^^^ Yeah, that makes total sense. I was talking about this to my wife earlier and explaining the whole thread and we both agreed that, if that's really who the couple was, then you were doing right by them.  I'm sure they'll be very happy with your being true to their style.

The style, which I think was summed up quite nicely in two words: "party bus"


----------



## Richard (Aug 18, 2008)

Awesome Job!

Love 2, just great beauty. But grooms mouth does seem a little weird.

Number 7 is a great cake shot!

And number 9 is a GREAT capture, very sharp, can see all the faces and just a great GUY photo.


----------



## visualpoetry (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks, Richard! (I'm having fun on your website right now.. wow! great work!)


----------



## Richard (Aug 19, 2008)

Your welcome! 

Please excuse the mess. My website is sort of under construction. I building it myself so it's one of those trial and error things.:mrgreen:


----------



## boyerv (Aug 21, 2008)

I really like numbe 6.  It's very cute.


----------



## Stevonidas (Aug 31, 2008)

Number 1 is my favorite.

I like numbers 2 and 10 as well.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 1, 2008)

I like #2 and #3 the best.  Nice job!

NJ


----------



## shachr6 (Sep 3, 2008)

Like all of them is hard to pick a favorite, so there all great!!!


----------



## visualpoetry (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!


----------

